# Alternative zu " Ghost in the Shell"



## wuschi (8. April 2013)

ich hab mir letztes wochende Ghost in the shell (film) angesehen und war recht begeistert davon und jetzt wollte ich einfach mal fragen ob ihr eine alternative kennt, wo nicht wie in vielen animes einfach drauf losgemetzelt wird


----------



## Icedaft (8. April 2013)

Anime im Allgemeinen? 

Sehenswert wie ich finde:

Das Schloss im Himmel

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nausicaä_aus_dem_Tal_der_Winde_(Anime)


----------



## Eureka7 (8. April 2013)

So gut wie gar keine Metzelei gibt es in Clannad 
Aber für dich könnte Ergo Proxy was sein. Ist meiner Meinung nach so ähnlich


----------



## Robonator (8. April 2013)

Schau alternativ doch mal hier rein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/166825-anime-manga.html


----------



## Icedaft (8. April 2013)

Donnerstag, 20:15, S-RTL: Das Schloss in den Wolken.


----------



## wuschi (9. April 2013)

Eureka7 schrieb:


> So gut wie gar keine Metzelei gibt es in Clannad
> Aber für dich könnte Ergo Proxy was sein. Ist meiner Meinung nach so ähnlich


 
Also habe im algemeinen nichts gegen metzlerei nur sollte es zum film passen und nicht haupt augenmerk sein möglichst viel gemtzel drin zu haben


----------



## Hänschen (15. April 2013)

Bei Amine/Manga gibts nen Haufen Gurken, dazu noch die hohen Preise.

Guck auf jeden Fall mal Probe bevor du was kaufst


----------



## Hänschen (21. April 2013)

Bah bei uns im Laden hamse nur Naruto und sowas, echt übel.

Was ist nur aus den guten alten Blockbustern geworden ? 

Und so teuer alles.


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. Mai 2013)

> Bah bei uns im Laden hamse nur Naruto und sowas, echt übel.
> 
> Was ist nur aus den guten alten Blockbustern geworden ?
> 
> Und so teuer alles.


Ich versteh das auch nicht. Warum sind japanische Animes ein Vielfaches teurer als amerikanische und britische Real-Serien? Bei den PC- und Konsolenspielen gibts schließlich auch keine so großen Preisunterschiede zwischen amerikanischen/europäischen und japanischen Spielen.


> Donnerstag, 20:15, S-RTL: Das Schloss in den Wolken.


Bei SuperRTL kommen momentan jede Woche donnerstags und heute Animefilme. Unter anderem auch Filme vom vielgelobten Studio Ghibli.
Super RTL Anime-Film-Reihe beginnt schon frher :: aniSearch.de - Eure Informationsquelle für Anime und Manga!


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2013)

Der von heute soll ja sehr gut sein.


----------



## soth (2. Mai 2013)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Ich versteh das auch nicht. Warum sind  japanische Animes ein Vielfaches teurer als amerikanische und britische  Real-Serien? Bei den PC- und Konsolenspielen gibts schließlich auch  keine so großen Preisunterschiede zwischen amerikanischen/europäischen  und japanischen Spielen.


Die Lizenzkosten/erwartete Verkäufe ergibt ungefähr den Preis.
Da weiterhin langläufig die Meinung herrscht, Animes sind nur etwas für Kinder -nicht verwunderlich beim Großteil der Animes die im deutschen Free-TV laufen-, ist das Publikum entsprechend klein und der Preis hoch.
In Amerika und UK ist die Nachfrage höher und der Preis dementsprechend niedriger.


----------

